# Tires



## LEN

OK gunna bite the bullet and get new tires 6. Have 255 80r 22.5's now and there $3500+_. Looking at TOYO's 275 70r 22.5 at $2400. Thoughts????? OH I'm in AZ now if anyone knows of hot deals or deals on my way home in Wa.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires

Len what is wrong with Good Year G670? I put those on mine last year and Good Year was offering a $50 per tire rebate. But my MH came with them so I just went back with them. Next time may try something else. Good luck on your decision


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires



There is nothing wrong with Toyo's. Have looked at the Yokohama's? They have pretty good review's. I used to run them on a dump truck up in Anchorage and always got great wear on them.

http://www.irv2.com/forums/f59/yokohama-tires-78099.html#post794410


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires

I am thinking of going to Michelin tires next time.  A good friend of mine (730) swears by them , so I will give them a try out. Steve are you saying that the Yokohama tires are equal to are better than GY


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires

10-4, Hollis.  Well not equal, but better.

Len I just email you a POI list of the Les Schwab Tire Service Centers. 236 Locations.  Has the address and the GPS coordinates for each location.  Please let me know if you get it.

If the Coordinate are not right then you can yell at me.  I built the list.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires

STEVE what is the life expectancies of the Yoke tire?. I know I can morally get 8-10 years out of mine. I do take care of them like GY says to do.


----------



## nifty9

RE: Tires

Len are the tires on your coach the original ones or are you on your second set?.If you plan on keeping your coach less then 5years go with off shore  ones  If your driving threw Albany Oregon the Les schwabb do great work and no state tax. There Michelen 275/70 r22,5 cost about $525 installed.Dont know the exact price on the brand you have mentioned.Do you run traction tires in the rear or stearing the savings coud be a few hundred dollars less on 4 tires.  Dave

02 Dutch Star 3slides
01 Dodge dually
59 chev short box
31 Model A chopped 5 window
04 Interstate car hauler


Victoria B.C. Canada


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires

Good question.  All I know is that I have allot better traction and more mileage out of the Toyo's and the Yoko's.  On the RV I have the Michelin 235/80 R 22.5 which have been a great tire.  No complaints.  But when I can get the Toyo's or Yoko's for a couple of hundreds dollars less per tire it makes a person wonder.  Are you buying a great tire or a name.  I feel you are paying for a name.  On my pick-up I have over 50,000 miles on the Toyo's and they are still looking good and the traction is still great.

I have not used the Yoko's since I left Alaska but when it comes time to switch tries on the RV I will strongle concider them.  If not, the Toyo's will be at the top of my list.

Look at the 18 wheeler's and see what they are running.  You won't see any Good Years there.


----------



## nifty9

RE: Tires

sorry can not comment on the new goodyears 670 rv tire but do know they have uv  compouds installed to last longer.Glad I dont have to put skins on an 18 wheeler  Dave


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires

Better have good compounds.  $618.00 each.      Ouch!


----------



## LEN

Re: Tires

Michelin and the Goodyear are in the same price range. Have the Michelin on the rig now and am happy with them but they look like new and 7 years old. Just looking at all the options and a $1000 at stake. Got the file, called Les in Prinevile Or for a price with no sales tax. Just looking at all the options.

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires

Not having the sales taxes is a big deal.  I might drive down to Hermiston to get mine and camp along the mighty Columbia for a few days.  Mine too look great but DOT is stamped August, 2003.  Like Nash says, "Don't take the chance".   :approve:


----------



## nifty9

RE: Tires

My michelins on the rear are XZA1 2002 with 45k no sun checks or weathering , replaced stearing with new 2009XZA2 in Aug 09 .Front tire on one side had a spot that I was not comfortable with traveling down the road at 65 MPH on (installed 2 new) I would really like to get the most out of the rear and see how far you can go on the road (not gravel)before they are no good .I inspect the tires every rest stop for foreign objects .and condition.I have street rods that have tires that see the same amount of sun and ozone as my DP that are over 20 years old and x travel trailers where the tires were made in 1992 and still are in good  visual and performing like when they were made.Why have these tires not failed?.Maybe they are not telling us that the tires If cared for with proper air presure and sun protection that they can last 2 to 3 times longer than what they the dealer and tire manufactures say .Sure helps their pockets not ours.Hate to throw away tires that are still good,Don,t like to throw money away also .Only travel about 5000 miles per year I will keep you posted as to how many more years of traveling I will get from the rears. Dave

02 Dutch Star 3 slides
01 Dodge Dually
59 chev short box
31 Model A chopped 5 window
04 Intersate car hauler


----------



## LEN

Re: Tires

I think another reason I'm going for the new is the Alaska trip this year. A long way from nowhere and problems, I'll just sleep a little better and a rough road or two will make me feel better. Just like my batteries might have been just fine but now I'll sleep better.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires

I think


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires

If I could get my wife to think like you do Len I would have it made.  She does not give in until we are sitting along the side of the road then she will ask me why haven't I taken care of it.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires



I think Dave may be right, when all the proper care for the tires as the manufactory suggest they should last loner than 5-7 years. But it is to there advantage to tell us to buy new tires at the suggested time, more money to there bank account.


----------



## LEN

Re: Tires

I rode on a 50-60 year old set of tires in Chinle AZ last year and they didn't go flat or blow out but they  were not mine and it wasn't in a RV.

LEN


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires



Hollis, I asked an over-the-road driver about what tire he likes. He logs well over millions miles a year. This is his reply. 

""""I've been with companies that run pretty much every make of tire made. The company I'm at now runs Goodyears, and they're great tires from what I can tell. My steer tires have just over 100,000 miles on them and they're about 70% tread remaining. My drives have about 60,000 miles on them and they are still like new.""""


----------



## tims52ford

Re: Tires

How do you know where your Goodyear or Michelins were made?


----------



## tims52ford

Re: Tires

I should have said, do you know what country they were made


----------



## nifty9

RE: Tires

ask your tire agent to help you with the code or view the web site .Some of the Michelins are made in Germany and the 22.5 they run a large amount in May so if you can wait till late July Aug you can get very new one's.Ask befor you sign the work order to view the date code Dot the last 4 digits will be month and then the year.Dave


----------



## LEN

Re: Tires

Got the tires today, TOYO's right at $2400 out the door, new stems and bead balanced. Date code this year. So I got a set for the trailer too, ten ply radial and upped the weight capacity. So as I told the wife saved about $500 over the Michelins and got the trailer tires too. The reason the trailer tires is I tow on a trailer the 4x4. Tomorrow  I'll try the new tires on the way home. 
On a side note had to drive through a blizzard for 80 mile this morning and a few more on snowy roads, the motor home didn't even know it was slick. But a few other drives in the ditch found out. Kinda fun when the on coming trucks went by at a closing speed of 100mph white out has a whole new meaning(wife why are you in that fetal position?), really she was rally good about the whole thing.

LEN


----------



## akjimny

Re: Tires

Amen Len.  Last May we hit snow in Canada while on our trip to Alaska.  Wet, slushy snow - no whiteout.  So when the semis went flying by I got a blast of slush that would darn near knock you off the road.

And you are right about tires.  I knocked the front end so far out of alignment in Canada I wore one tire down to the steel belt.  When I got to Glenallen, Alaska, there wasn't a tire in my size to be had.  Luckily I had a spare bolted to the undercarriage of the motor home but I couldn't get the guy at the service station to take it down.  Thank goodness my brother-in-law was nearby and he stopped to help, or I might still be there.

Lesson learned is drive slow and take it easy over the frost heaves in Canada.


----------



## jajones

Re: Tires

Very informative forum.  Glad to listen to all posters. Looking forward to applying everything I learn here when buying my M/H this spring.

Thanks Guys
Jerry


----------



## Oldschool916

RE: Tires

Luck you! I could not find the Toyos anywhere in Georgia. I went from 255 80 22.5 Michelins to 275 70 22.5 Hankooks AH 12's ($2496 out the door mounted and balanced)., I'm very happy with them, experience zero problems with them during my jaunt to Myrtle Beach. I will keep posting any information regarding these tires during ownership.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Tires

I have never heard of Hankooks so I did a search, could not find a bad comment.  Are they made in China?


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires

Hi Philip, what part of Georgia you from?OOPS I assume you are from GA. since you said you could not find a certain brand name tire in GA. I have a tire dealer that can order any tire you want. I had him to order my 670 GY tires for me at a good price. As you can see from my signature just where I park the MH. Good luck on your tires


----------



## LEN

Re: Tires

I'm running Hancooks on the 4-runner and am very happy with them. Now have 4000 on the Toyo's and they are doing great on every type of road you can think of, gravel, paved, ruff, and smooth. Steer and ride well in all conditions from dry dust to mud and wet and dry paved. Seem to be more stable after the first couple thousand miles.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

Re: Tires

when I need a new set I think I will try them Len. my som run them on his Dodge truck and like them quite well.


----------

